# shemagh?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Do shemagh's have any good use? Or are they just for style? Was wondering if any vets had expereinces with them.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not a vet but I've used mine to cover up from the sun provide extra warmth like a scarf protect my head face and neck from bugs a make shift belt to carry stuff like kindling to the camp as a light towel to conceal my gun in my bag from dings and scratches and many other things the more I sit and think. So they are handy. Like a bandana x 4.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

A large one is 44X44. Their use is only limited by your imagination. But their basic use is block from sand blows, sun block, & block bug bites.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

.....


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> .....
> View attachment 9924


Ah heck I wasn't even surviving I was just getting on with my day!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you cut em up into 6 inch squares, . . . they probably make a good replacement for Charmin and Cottonelle.

I wouldn't be caught dead in one, . . . would not own one, . . . won't allow one in my house.

And anyone I see in one, . . . I watch, . . . carefully.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I got one they are cheap there like giant bandanas. You can get them in all different kinds of colors I've seen some that don't even look like a shemagh. I use mine as a wind brake to cover my mouth and nose during cold weather. I've herd they are great for blocking out the sun and bugs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I'm not a vet but I've used mine to cover up from the sun provide extra warmth like a scarf protect my head face and neck from bugs a make shift belt to carry stuff like kindling to the camp as a light towel to conceal my gun in my bag from dings and scratches and many other things the more I sit and think. So they are handy. Like a bandana x 4.


^^^^^^^^^Ditto^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> If you cut em up into 6 inch squares, . . . they probably make a good replacement for Charmin and Cottonelle.
> 
> I wouldn't be caught dead in one, . . . would not own one, . . . won't allow one in my house.
> 
> ...


Would you be willing to say why? Just curious thats a strong response and im sure you have valid reasons.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a fear symbol. He sees it as cowardly, dumb and to be shot on sight. Lier's crime rag for a dumb loser and a puss....
I saved this poor face 50 years so something that needed killing would be sure and see what resolute dispassionate pest control looks like coming. I can see what he means


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Would you be willing to say why? Just curious thats a strong response and im sure you have valid reasons.


No problem, TC, . . . I associate them with the enemy, . . . ISIS, . . . Al Quida, . . . Islam-fanatics.

To me it invokes the same response that General Patton would have had if he were walking down Pennsylvania avenue after WW2 and saw some smug looking dude with a swastika arm band.

It's nothing but an association that I do not want made of me, my family, or my house.

I wear other clothing elements that do the same thing it does, . . . but do not have the visual stimulus of the Islamic fascist head rag.

It's also the same reasoning that I do not have a Luger, Nambu, AK, or an SKS in my house. I survived the cold war, 3 trips to RVN, etc.

I also am a pastor, . . . and the image I project is very important to me, . . . I won't sully it with confusing associations of liberalism / fascism / or Islamic fanaticism.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my advancing years, I've gone to the wide brim straw hat when working outdoors to give me some shade from the sun when tending to outside chores.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> No problem, TC, . . . I associate them with the enemy, . . . ISIS, . . . Al Quida, . . . Islam-fanatics.
> 
> To me it invokes the same response that General Patton would have had if he were walking down Pennsylvania avenue after WW2 and saw some smug looking dude with a swastika arm band.
> 
> ...


You associate a piece of clothing, used for over a century by countless societies in arid regions for protection from the elements, with "the enemy" and therefore won't allow one in your presence?
The terrorists have won.

Like so many other things, it is nothing but a tool. Creating a fictional association with the tool is not the same as an association given to a symbol. The Third Reich chose the swastika as their symbol. It was *intended* to represent them. The shemagh is just a head/face covering. Our boys over there in the sandbox use them all the time, especially the SF guys.
Giving up all the benefits of a proven implement because of some fantasized association with terrorism is dangerously close to lunacy.
Do you avoid Toyota vehicles on the road too, since their pickups are used by terrorists?
Do you avoid woodland camo, since Bin Laden wore it as a jacket?
Do you allow beards in your presence?

Seriously, pick your battles more wisely.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hitler didn't invent the swastika either. He just turned it ugly.

http://www.ancient-origins.net/myths-legends/symbol-swastika-and-its-12000-year-old-history-001312

Slippy, I wear a straw cowboy hat for sun protection usually but to hard to wear when in the woods moving through brush.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Hitler didn't invent the swastika either. He just turned it ugly.
> 
> The symbol of the Swastika and its 12,000-year-old history | Ancient Origins
> 
> Slippy, I wear a straw cowboy hat for sun protection usually but to hard to wear when in the woods moving through brush.


While tending to her garden, Mrs Slippy will wear her straw cowboy hat that has a big ass feather on the front brim, cut off denim shorts, tank top and boots. Unlike me, she doesn't drink much but she'll often chug 1 or 2 ice cold Budweiser's on a hot summer Saturday afternoon of working in the garden. Something about that makes me proud to be a redblooded American Male...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> While tending to her garden, Mrs Slippy will wear her straw cowboy hat that has a big ass feather on the front brim, cut off denim shorts, tank top and boots. Unlike me, she doesn't drink much but she'll often chug 1 or 2 ice cold Budweiser's on a hot summer Saturday afternoon of working in the garden. Something about that makes me proud to be a redblooded American Male...


Does Mrs. Slippy have any sisters?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Hitler didn't invent the swastika either. He just turned it ugly.


Correct. Hitler knew that symbolism could illicit a strong bond amongst the people. He took an existing mark, and redefined it.
That was intentional, and Patton would be right for clocking the hippie that wore one, as in the above comment.

However, a headwrap that *happens* to be used by bad people does not mean only bad people use it.
By itself, it is nothing. Not a symbol for hate, or terror, or jihad... just a cloth for the head and face.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In my advancing years, I've gone to the wide brim straw hat when working outdoors to give me some shade from the sun when tending to outside chores.


Been wearing them myself for years. Especially when fishing or mowing. I also wear straw cowboy hats in the heat and a nice felt stetson in winter.

I wouldn't wear a shemagh for out an about. I don't actually own one but I have thought about picking a few up for my kits to replace the bandannas that are in there. That's what I see them as, a big ass bandanna. Never thought about the terrorist uniform aspect of until Dwight post.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slip that picture your painting gives me impure thoughts! 

Dwight, You did mention you have an alternative that does the same thing - what is it? I may have a new piece of kit to look into.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Correct. Hitler knew that symbolism could illicit a strong bond amongst the people. He took an existing mark, and redefined it.
> That was intentional, and Patton would be right for clocking the hippie that wore one, as in the above comment.
> 
> However, a headwrap that *happens* to be used by bad people does not mean only bad people use it.
> By itself, it is nothing. Not a symbol for hate, or terror, or jihad... just a cloth for the head and face.


I agree with you. I was just pointing out to the other guy things aren't implicitly evil or good.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I agree with you. I was just pointing out to the other guy things aren't implicitly evil or good.


I agree with this POV. They wear sunglasses and sandals too. So do I. I like the air on my toes and sunglasses just make things outside a little easier, especially on these sunny winter days. I would hope that this doesn't make me a bad guy!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd rather have a hoodie.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I keep a bandana in my BOB. I thought about one of these as bandanas are so useful. I finally decided on a second bandana.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> I keep a bandana in my BOB. I thought about one of these as bandanas are so useful. I finally decided on a second bandana.


I tried keeping a banana in my BOB but it kept getting squished.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I tried keeping a banana in my BOB but it kept getting squished.


Advice to the youngsters;

Please refrain from keeping your banana in Bob, regardless if it gets squished or not. 
Thanks


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I tried keeping a banana in my BOB but it kept getting squished.


I've tried those too! And apples pears and peaches. All to the same effect. Now if only I had a large peice of light cotton to turn into a make shift bag and tie to my pack....

Seriously though. I really respect his (Dwight) POV on how they look to him. I get it. I've had certain experiences with certain types of people in uniforms of a kind and I really can't stand to look at someone in that particular outfit. The person may be just fine underneath. So I try to keep that in mind. Some days are harder than others.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I tried keeping a banana in my BOB but it kept getting squished.


Try the dehydrated variety.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You associate a piece of clothing, used for over a century by countless societies in arid regions for protection from the elements, with "the enemy" and therefore won't allow one in your presence?
> The terrorists have won....................


I don't know your background, . . . you don't know mine.

But at age 20, . . . I probably felt more like your post than mine.

By the time I had become 24, . . . with three trips to RVN under my belt, . . . my eyes saw the world differently.

They still do, . . . and yes, . . . there are some "issues" I have not resolved, . . . perhaps you have all your issues perfectly resolved, . . . and you know all the battles you can win and the ones you cannot, . . . I wish you well if you do.

Perhaps when the dirt has settled around my casket, . . . my fears, . . . distrust, . . . anxieties will all be resolved as well as you have yours.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I've tried those too! And apples pears and peaches. All to the same effect. Now if only I had a large peice of light cotton to turn into a make shift bag and tie to my pack....
> 
> Seriously though. I really respect his (Dwight) POV on how they look to him. I get it. I've had certain experiences with certain types of people in uniforms of a kind and I really can't stand to look at someone in that particular outfit. The person may be just fine underneath. So I try to keep that in mind. Some days are harder than others.


Now that I think about it it has caused me issue before. Out hiking if you happen to see a Ranger I always just say hi and keep moving. I was wearing it once because it was really hot and a Ranger stopped me and asked what I was doing. I must've looked ominous wearing it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a camo cap that I wear when it's hot. And, a cowboy hat that I keep on the dash of my truck.

I keep the rags under the seat.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't have one, but now I'm gonna get one!!

:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I dunno what better way to keep belt fed hot brass for accidentally flying back at your ..... neck?:bow:

Clearly they are not only practical but an attractive fashion statement.:banstick:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Also excellent for the Butter Faced Prepper!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Lots of uses. Shade, warmth, camouflage, windbreaker, they help in sand storms and smoke, they make bandages, slings, splint ties, and tourniquets. They can be unraveled and used for sewing thread, snares and traps. They have tons of uses if you have a little bit of creativity.


----------

